# Tile releasing from mesh!



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

It happens. And I agree, no reason to remove the tiles. Cutting them on the mesh for a nice straight edge is the only way to do it. And Inner is also correct concerning the grab. The thinset, when mixed properly, will grab the tile pretty well. I like a little thicker mix when hanging and vertical tile. Nothing outside of spec, just a tad bit thicker.

And we also use finish nails to hold. And lately I have fallen in love with Rubi Wedges for the mosaics.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> It happens. And I agree, no reason to remove the tiles. Cutting them on the mesh for a nice straight edge is the only way to do it. And Inner is also correct concerning the grab. The thinset, when mixed properly, will grab the tile pretty well. I like a little thicker mix when hanging and vertical tile. Nothing outside of spec, just a tad bit thicker. And we also use finish nails to hold. And lately I have fallen in love with Rubi Wedges for the mosaics.


They returned them today and the guy said he had never seen anything like it. Run them under water for 10seconds and within 5seconds they are releasing. I don't bought the thinset I use will hold them its more of a case of getting them on the wall before they fall off. 

Never needed to use nails to hold them even when stacking them up quickly.


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

some mesh backings are worse than others. for this reason i like to use a hand cutter when i can or mark the cut and pluck off only the ones that need to be cut so i dont have run the whole sheet threw the water.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I've never cut them on the mesh - always removed individual pieces and cut separately.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TileWizard said:


> some mesh backings are worse than others. for this reason i like to use a hand cutter when i can or mark the cut and pluck off only the ones that need to be cut so i dont have run the whole sheet threw the water.


Got the new batch yesterday. Done a quick test by dipping them in a bucket and walking into the kitchen. As I'm doing a test fit as if I'm laying them they are falling of the mat as I'm putting them into the wall. Looks like I have 2 choices. Pull them apart and only cut the ones that need cutting or use bondera mat and that will save me a lot of p-ing about.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I've never cut them on the mesh - always removed individual pieces and cut separately.


So if you have a full sheet of offset mosaics say going into a niche, you pull all 24 tiles of, cut them individually, then piece it back together?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Got the new batch yesterday. Done a quick test by dipping them in a bucket and walking into the kitchen. As I'm doing a test fit as if I'm laying them they are falling of the mat as I'm putting them into the wall. Looks like I have 2 choices. Pull them apart and only cut the ones that need cutting or use bondera mat and that will save me a lot of p-ing about.


Or cut them on a snapper, or tape the face to hold them better...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Or cut them on a snapper, or tape the face to hold them better...


Tried that. They didn't cut well on my felker. The natural stone didn't want to break where they were scored. The glass broke rough too.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So if you have a full sheet of offset mosaics say going into a niche, you pull all 24 tiles of, cut them individually, then piece it back together?


Pull off every piece that needs cutting, cut, and place individually, yes. Recently it's been my tile guy, who is an employee, more than me, but yes, that's been the deal. Most of the time the part of the sheet that doesn't need cutting goes in first, and sets for a while before the cut pieces get added. The reason has been the scenario described in this thread - I never expect tile on mesh to hold once it's wet.

Where possible we do some planning - what overlaps what and in what order tile gets laid - in order to minimize the cutting. For some of our tile jobs we don't have a saw on-site. The un-cut pieces go on and all the cut pieces get marked for cutting in the shop and setting the next day.

I'll take a look at this on our next mosaic job.

- Bob

Edit: Long offset mosaics might be an exception - you can tape all the faces to keep it steady even if the mesh starts to fail.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I think NTCA, can't recall his name something like Darrell Sloan, anyway what someone may have said on thread, there's carpet protector clear plastic, put over front and sticks , also blocks water hitting rest of mat. I think he even cut over hardiboard to control cut and the channel is not wide like on the table .


----------



## pdmig (Nov 21, 2010)

I had the same problem with 1/2 x 1/2 marble. It fell apart when wet. I put it on some 1/8 in hard board to cut ( with tape) then as a
Soon as it was cut I moved it to the sun and flipped it upside down and let it dry. PITA. 

I ended up setting the sheet and filling in the halves later. I cut a bunch of half pieces, the mesh fell apart, but it did not matter by then. 

I was worried about the bond with the backing mesh. I did a sample and the next day the piece just popped off. It was Friday. On Monday I went to the tile store to show them the weak bond. I could not get the piece off. 

Cement products gain strength over time. Thirty days to full bond.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Tried that. They didn't cut well on my felker. The natural stone didn't want to break where they were scored. The glass broke rough too.


Try Craig's trick of putting a flexible plastic matt under the tile.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Try Craig's trick of putting a flexible plastic matt under the tile.


That was what my farther in law said to do as well. might be worth a try.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

If the mesh is releasing i just cut them with a grinder. But then again, I cut almost everything with a grinder.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

EthanB said:


> If the mesh is releasing i just cut them with a grinder. But then again, I cut almost everything with a grinder.


I recently bought the razer t3 so I could get perfect cuts in glass. The dry blades I have used tear the s**t out of the cuts.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I recently bought the razer t3 so I could get perfect cuts in glass. The dry blades I have used tear the s**t out of the cuts.


It's for the in-laws who cares. :laughing:


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

When cutting mosaics into diagonal strips I will lay them face down on a flat surface and spread a fine layer of thinset on the back and let dry. Then saw them. This makes cutting them and setting them a breeze.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I agree with the guys who hate tile mounted on the mesh and can't wait for glass tile to go out of style.

I did a nice pattern for an accent strip, made out of 1x6 tile which I laid in a running bond. They came on a mesh and I removed it all first and laid them all separately.

Then someone wanted me to do another shower with an accent strip made out of glass tile mixed with stone on a mesh, which they had "picked out".

I thought it took all the artistry out of the project. I mean, it would be original if you got some glass tile and some stone tile of different types of stone and colors of glass and mixed them in a pattern you wanted.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

cleveman said:


> I agree with the guys who hate tile mounted on the mesh and can't wait for glass tile to go out of style...


I might hate glass and mosaics too, except for this fireplace, which has gotten me too many calls to count, including from England and France, and two inquiries about traveling to Texas to do some finish work.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Tried that. They didn't cut well on my felker. The natural stone didn't want to break where they were scored. The glass broke rough too.


The materials I would never snap, natural stone and glass. The wet saw is so much easier and a predictable outcome every time.


----------

